# UCLA TFT - Design for Theater and Entertainment (M.F.A.)



## FilmSchool.org

This thread is for the general discussion of the film school UCLA TFT - Design for Theater and Entertainment (M.F.A.). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school UCLA TFT - Design for Theater and Entertainment (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline and instructions


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school UCLA TFT - Design for Theater and Entertainment (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school UCLA TFT - Design for Theater and Entertainment (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school UCLA TFT - Design for Theater and Entertainment (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

